# HO CHI MINH CITY | Saigon Sports City | Pro



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

I found this on Keppel Land's Website

Saigon Sports City











Location	: Ho Chi Minh City
Type of
development	: Residential
Township
No of Units	: 782 apartments
(Phase 1)
Expected launch date	: 1H2006 (Phase 1)

Keppel Land together with Hong Kong-based Chiap Hua Group, is developing a good class residential estate on a 74 hectare site in Ho Chi Minh City.

The development, known as Saigon Sports City, is located just 25 minutes from the city centre, in the popular An Phu Ward in District 2 in Ho Chi Minh City. It is easily accessible via the Hanoi Highway and enjoys good scenic river frontage. The surrounding area is popular with the expatriate community and the upper income locals, and enjoys close proximity to the International Grammar School, British International School, foreign-developed serviced apartments and Metro Hypermart.

To be developed in phases, Saigon Sports City will be a fully integrated development comprising high-rise condomiums, landed housing, retail centres, recreational facilities, and a 15 hectare area designated for public sports facilities. In exchange for land-use rights, the joint venture will develop the public sports facilities over 10 years.

Phases One, comprising 782 units of high-rise apartments, will be launched in the second half of 2005. Catering to the upper income market and with proximity to many sports and recreational facilities, the project is positioned to meet the growing demand for well-planned residential estates in the city and is poised to be the first to embark on a “healthy lifestyle” development concept in Vietnam.

Keppel Land will hold a 90% stake in the joint venture company, and the Chiap Hua Group will hold the remaining 10%.

http://www.keppelland.com.sg/res_vn_saspc.asp


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

Im sorry if this development has been posted before... anyway


















Keppel Land and joint venture partner, The Hong Kong Chiap Hua Group, received the investment licence for Saigon Sports City from the Ministry of Planning and Investment (MPI) on 19 August 2004.

Mr Le Thanh Hai, Chairman of Ho Chi Minh City People’s Committee, presented the licence to Mr Kevin Wong, Managing Director of Keppel Land and Mr Raymond Cheng, Country Manager, Chiap Hua Group.

The presentation took place at the Masterplan Unveiling Ceremony for Saigon Sports City in Ho Chi Minh City, which was graced by Guests of Honour, Chairman Hai and Mr Mah Bow Tan, Singapore’s Minister for National Development. Mr Lim Chee Onn, Executive Chairman of Keppel Corporation and Chairman of Keppel Land, was also present at the event.

"Saigon Sports City, the first of its kind in Vietnam, introduces Vietnamese to a healthy lifestyle development concept.

"One of the largest developments in Vietnam for Keppel Land, Saigon Sports City will be a fully integrated residential, commercial and recreational/sporting hub which will be developed in phases," said Chairman Lim Chee Onn.

Spread across 74-ha, Saigon Sports City, located in Ho Chi Minh City’s prime residential An Phu Ward in District 2, comprises high-rise condominiums, landed housing, retail centres, recreational facilities and public sports amenities. 



AsIaBoYz said:


>


----------



## Middle-Island (Apr 30, 2003)

Too regimented, and uniform.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Can be a nice developement if the surrounding areas are good to.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

it looks good. Is the city officially named Ho Chi Minh? or is it Saigon ?


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

Its Ho Chi Minh City, used to be referred to as Saigon though.

by the way, according to the info up there, this development should have been completed already. Anyone have pics?


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

that is absolutely fantastic! the residents would surely keep fit


----------



## choyak (Oct 29, 2005)

So is it true that Saigon is now considered district 1 of HCMC? I thought that it was, also something called 'cho ong ta' I can't put the diacritical marks on though??


----------



## flygon (Mar 31, 2006)

^^ No, "Saigon" is the former name of Ho Chi Minh City. Now people still use that name, but just for the central districts (not only district 1) of Ho Chi Minh City, not for the suburban districts.


----------



## another_viet (Oct 10, 2005)

also, alot of companies and properties r named after saigon


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

There's an awful lot of space being developed here. Maybe they should have more striking towers not these boring things which are just repeated.


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

Looks like a good project with good looking buildings. But why is it called Saigon Sports city? is there a stadium near by?


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

great project for Vietnam


----------



## Jaroslaw (Mar 9, 2004)

Work has not started yet on the above project, and nothing is imminent...


----------



## vnbuild (Jun 13, 2015)

dự án này khi nào xây nhỉ


----------



## 22Joseph (Sep 29, 2017)

*It is about to start*



Jaroslaw said:


> Work has not started yet on the above project, and nothing is imminent...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

It is going to start soon but do not know who will be the main contractor.


----------



## saigonpanorama (Jun 15, 2017)

Saigon Sports City khả năng sẽ là dự án đô thị thông minh đầu tiên tại Sài Gòn bởi mới đây Keppel Land cho biết họ sẽ hợp tác chiến lược cùng Microsoft để phát triển các ứng dụng đô thị thông minh cho dự án này.
http://www.businesstimes.com.sg/com...wo-and-half-year-spell-with-30-q3-profit-jump


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

not much progress has been made



























Toàn cảnh 6 trọng điểm của thành phố Thủ Đức tương lai


Thành phố Thủ Đức: Thành phố Thủ Đức trong tương lai có 6 khu trọng điểm, bao gồm Thủ Thiêm, Rạch Chiếc, Trường Thọ, Tam Đa, Đại học Quốc gia và Khu Công nghệ cao.




zingnews.vn


----------

